# fire at interior ministry



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Latest news interior ministry on fire.Thick plumes of black smoke above the area


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Latest news interior ministry on fire.Thick plumes of black smoke above the area




AP – An Egyptian security official says police protesting in front of Egypt's Interior Ministry have set fire to part of the downtown complex.
TV footage shows flames licking up the building's top floors and a huge plume of black smoke filling the sky.
The official says protesters lit Tuesday's fire in the building housing in the ministry's personnel department. It then spread to an adjacent building.
The fire followed a protest by thousands of low-ranking police officers calling for better wages and working conditions.
Mass demonstrations that toppled former Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak on Feb. 11 have set off frequent protests by laborers seeking to improve their lot.

video of today's fire


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The situation looks like it will get more crazy the closer we get to elections...


----------

